# Pretty cool



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Came across these on another forum and thought Id share:thumb:

It takes the guy four hours to do a hand. Then he photographs it for posterity. It took him 10 hours to do the two-handed Eagle


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

:thumb:

Great find 

The effort is just unbelievable


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Astonishing!

You've got to hand it to him.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

S500 said:


> Astonishing!
> 
> *You've got to hand it to him.*


I liked it


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

That's very impressive, some of them don't really work though, for example the tiger:










the shape of his hand would lend itself well to a pythons head though.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> That's very impressive, some of them don't really work though


----------



## lois97 (Jul 1, 2006)

There awesome:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Hugely impressive!! :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

wow - impressive :thumb:

nightmare if you needed a **** half way through doing them though :lol:


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Is that for real?

Or is it CGI?


----------

